# A Schizoid ENTP?



## AwedByOdd (Mar 24, 2014)

bzn said:


> Check out socionics ENTP Ti subtype.


Actually I related strongly with the Ne subtype, not so much the Ti subtype. I mean, I relate to parts of the Ti subtype, but 90% of the Ne subtype I relate to quite a bit, especially when I'm "healithier".


----------

